# what code for muscle spasm of neck



## nram293 (Feb 3, 2016)

which code would you use for:
1) muscle spasm of neck 

M62.838 other muscle spasm
m62.48 contracture of muscle , other site


2) suprapubic abdominal pain be? 

R10.2

thanks much appreciated


----------



## Bindesh Pandya (Feb 4, 2016)

muscle spasm of neck : M62.838 
suprapubic abdominal pain : R10.2

Thanks.


----------



## CodingKing (Feb 4, 2016)

1) Per index Spasm > Muscle which leads to M62.838 (the only other options are Calf and Back). Contracture is not a spasm but when the muscle and tendons shorten reducing flexibility. Spasms can lead to contracture but its further down in the disease process.

2) Per index Pain > Abdominal > Lower. I believe Pelvic works and I don't believe it wouldn't be wrong to use the default code.


----------



## nram293 (Feb 4, 2016)

*tu*

thank you


----------

